# ways to get business locally with heat press/vinylcutter setup



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hey i was just tryin to get some tips or advice on trying to get local business to pick up some shirts, for their business like maybe 10 shirt deals, i have 2 heat presses, and a vinyl cutter. could someone tell me ways on getting local business support me.

thanks


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Pick a few businesses you think need shirts. Do one up with their design/logo, bring it in with your info, business card, and pricing. 

Wear one of your own designs when you cold call so ppl can see what you do.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

We sell this type of product alot.. The companies that tend to like them the most are the local ones like small electrican companies, and such. The hard part is they alot of time don't nec. have offices. We have gotten the business because they have come into our shop with other sign business then found out we do shirts. I would work out mabe a flyer with pictures of shirts you do and the price breakdown say how much each if they buy 5, then 10 then say 20.. marking a bit of each shirt when the quanity goes up.. Be sure you stress that you will need good art work of their logo.. One thing you need to relize is that many time even if they have a logo they may not have it in a format or size that is usuable to you.. scanning business cards to get logos if iffy many times.. as they are not good quality.. When selling the shirts we stress that altho our shirts are not as low priced as getting them mass screen printed we can make smaller runs and no screen charges.. Depending on the art they provide will make the differance if we charge art charges.. If we do have to redo difficult art we have a 85.00 per hour art charge.. You have to play that by ear depending on the art they provide.. just be careful that you dont qoute " o yeah we can make shirts for this" without seeing how much work is involved with getting the artwork vecorized..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

wegottees said:


> hey i was just tryin to get some tips or advice on trying to get local business to pick up some shirts, for their business like maybe 10 shirt deals, i have 2 heat presses, and a vinyl cutter. could someone tell me ways on getting local business support me.
> 
> thanks


There are all types of tips for getting local business posted here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/local-marketing/


----------

